# let me draw your horses



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

here are a few of my drawings send me you picture so i can draw them.


















im home being bored so please send me your pics


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow your good! Here's a few of my horses, if you want other pictures go into my barn I have plenty there! haha.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I would die if you drew this for me lol


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

stacysills02 said:


> here are a few of my drawings send me you picture so i can draw them.
> 
> View attachment 80384
> 
> ...


 OHMG PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do mine without mud and without backround then write Jess on it?!!! PLEASE :O!

The last pic is so you have a reference pic for her statr as it is hard to do.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I would love one of my horse! You are wonderful.


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Your work is stunning!


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

randomrider92 this ones for you








sommsama09 this for you









the others ill get to you too


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

ohmg thankyou so much! I would love it if you ever did a coloured one of her or side head pic showing just her eye and star


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my freaking gosh! That's amazing! I love it!


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks for liking them ill try doing some in color pencil afyer im done drawing the others.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome thanks i look forward to mine !


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I wouild love you forever if you could draw a complete pic of jess and her colt. The 2nd pic is for reference of jess  Up to you but i would love you forever!!!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

If you do do it please do without flyveil oh and mud XD


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd love one! I'll upload the photo I'd like done tomorrow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

So I kind of put together this rough image of the two of them, since I have always wanted a picture of both my horses together but I didn't own them at the same time so I couldn't have one. Anyways, if you need more photos for reference let me know. It'd be great if you can extend Rainy's (the light brown pony) neck further and possibly draw them without halter/bridle, but it doesn't matter. Thanks so much


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry everyone my dads in the hospital might be a few days before i get in drawing up. he fell off a ladder brused all his ribs


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

stacysills02 said:


> sorry everyone my dads in the hospital might be a few days before i get in drawing up. he fell off a ladder brused all his ribs


Ouch sorry to hear that. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm also sorry to hear that, hope he recovers quickly


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dad.

I'm subbing to this thread to see all this beautiful artwork. You are truly an amazing artists... I can't draw for my life


----------

